# June 2015 Pic of the Month



## einspänner

Let's see your pics from this June! For anyone new around here, feel free to submit up to 2 photos of your vizslas taken this month.


----------



## Jrod

Miles crashed out after a day at the park on his dog bed...


----------



## trevor1000

Although he has his own comfy chair to lounge on, Bacchus likes to do things his own way sometimes.


----------



## Darcy1311

This is my first entry of Darcy on Sandsend beach near Whitby..taken yesterday..


----------



## riley455

Here's Eli, suddenly froze when I walked into the kitchen. He was trying to get a treat I put on top of the fridge.


----------



## redbirddog

Lily the dog trainer.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2015/06/pups-grow-up-fast.html


----------



## ZekieBoysMom

Trevor & Riley - those are hilarious!! Vs are such crazy personalities.


----------



## trevor1000

ZekieBoysMom said:


> Trevor & Riley - those are hilarious!! Vs are such crazy personalities.


"Vs are such crazy personalities." I think that about sums it up.


----------



## annaelle

My gorgeous girl is growing


----------



## Zoton

Brain freeze!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Brain freeze by Robert James, on Flickr


----------



## Zoton

Up the pub again !



Screenshot_2015-06-04-14-14-53 by Robert James, on Flickr


----------



## einspänner

Take off!


----------



## SuperV

Jagger Man....


----------



## trevor1000

Here is the second pic of Bacchus
I took at lunch time today
He has slimed down with all his outside time now that its not cold.
He is going to be a gray old ghost lol


----------



## fullmanfamily

Somebody fell asleep on the stairs in a super awkward position (Ruby, nine months).


----------



## fullmanfamily

And this second entry really just melts my heart, my husband and Ruby doing their nightly snuggle routine on the couch.


----------



## Oquirrh the V

Oquirrh taking a rest at our camp spot in Idaho this past weekend.


----------



## lilyloo

She's.... Special.


----------



## redbirddog

Another Sunday. Another hill hike.


----------



## Darcy1311

My little girl Darcy in quiet contemplation...a rare thing for any Vizsla.
my second entry for June picture of the month..


----------



## tknafox2

Mr. Ferguson turned Two yesterday, We have been in the mountains for the last week with his friend Max. It has been a great, fun adventure. Max has gone home, but we will be here hiking round for another 2 woks.


----------



## Cooperpooperscooper

He is sexy and he knows it!


----------



## R E McCraith

Coop - whos your DADDY - LOL - great PIC


----------



## Oscar-vizzle

My little Kangaroo roo roo...


----------



## pippylongstocking

Well finally, after lurking around in the background since 2012, I have taken the plunge and put a couple of pics in of my little treasure!
We must have thousands of pics, but unfortuntely I am not very technical with attaching files etc, so my daughter has helped me today. These are just a couple of my favourite pics of Ester on her first holiday, last week on Wells beach in North Norfolk. She was an absolute treasure, and behaved like an excitable toddler on the beach, having a whale of a time!
Maybe now I know how to do it, I can put some more of her on!


----------



## einspänner

Pippylongstocking said:


> Maybe now I know how to do it, I can put some more of her on!


Please do! Now I can finally repay all the lovely compliments you've given Scout and say that Ester is quite the stunner.


----------



## toadnmeme

Love their many faces!


----------

